# How much is too much?



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2020)

We all love bottles, obviously or we would not be here. I know we all have limitations due to various circumstances. What is the most you ever paid for a bottle? Also what is the most you were ever paid for one you found? No i don't work for the IRS! Okay now this no time to let common sense and fear slow you down! What do you got?  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## yacorie (May 12, 2020)

Paid - 400

Been paid - about the same 

I trade more than deal in cash.  The most expensive item I have is a stoneware jug.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 12, 2020)

$2 dollars is the most I’ve paid LOL I don’t like buying them I like finding them.  The most I’ve gotten for one was $20 for and old crow whiskey bottle from the 40’s with the label


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Paid - 400
> 
> Been paid - about the same
> 
> I trade more than deal in cash.  The most expensive item I have is a stoneware jug.


That is cool. I have a couple jugs, minnesota stoneware co. And red wing stoneware co. Also. I have a double spout harvest jug. That one is from spain.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> $2 dollars is the most I’ve paid LOL I don’t like buying them I like finding them.  The most I’ve gotten for one was $20 for and old crow whiskey bottle from the 40’s with the label


Kind of a curse if you think about it. The more we find the less valuable they become. Like shooting ourselves in the foot. If we limit the supply like De Beers does with diamonds maybe we could all quit or jobs and do this full time.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 12, 2020)

I think like $30 for one, but that was a special occasion and a very rare bottle. I was on vacation in Ocracoke and found a beautiful sand worn amber TRIACOL Alpers bottle for about that price. I think it came from NY, yet somehow it was found in a sand privy in SC. I looked it up, and only found one other. I intend to make a post about it soon. The rest have been under $15.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 12, 2020)

I think I've paid $30 for a bottle a few times, usually won't pay that much but will for really interesting local stuff on occasion.


----------



## yacorie (May 12, 2020)

I buy bottles that I’ll never find but want to have.  If I never bought anything - I wouldn’t have much worth keeping.

I’ve been buying cathedral peppersauce bottles lately - and I’ve never found one


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 14, 2020)

Torringtontg25 said:


> I think like $30 for one, but that was a special occasion and a very rare bottle. I was on vacation in Ocracoke and found a beautiful sand worn amber TRIACOL Alpers bottle for about that price. I think it came from NY, yet somehow it was found in a sand privy in SC. I looked it up, and only found one other. I intend to make a post about it soon. The rest have been under $15.


I love Ocracoke island. I have been to North Carolinas Outerbanks a dozen time. Lots of pirate history associated with the island. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## planeguy2 (May 14, 2020)

I paid 20$ once. The guy had it at 35 but I haggled him down a bit.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 15, 2020)

yacorie said:


> I buy bottles that I’ll never find but want to have.  If I never bought anything - I wouldn’t have much worth keeping.
> 
> I’ve been buying cathedral peppersauce bottles lately - and I’ve never found one


Don't know how cathedal this one is but i think it is very cool. It is Durkee pepper sauce Pat. Feb. 1874. I would love to see pictures of some of the ones you have.  ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (May 15, 2020)

Only picture on my phone - can add others later when I’m home


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 15, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Only picture on my phone - can add others later when I’m home


That's What i thought. They are the Ones church looking windows On them. I love them all. Thank you very much for the picture. Yacorie.


----------



## cheromike (May 20, 2020)

I paid $10.00 once for a $100.00 Chero-Cola soda bottle on eBay.  But that was because the seller did not understand the rarity of what he had.  Is it ethical to take advantage of a someone like that?  Or should you inform him of his error?


----------



## American (May 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> We all love bottles, obviously or we would not be here. I know we all have limitations due to various circumstances. What is the most you ever paid for a bottle? Also what is the most you were ever paid for one you found? No i don't work for the IRS! Okay now this no time to let common sense and fear slow you down! What do you got?  ROBBYBOBBY64


It's necessary to have done personal extensive research on antique glass, as in years. but generally the more you spend on a single bottle, the better.  If you do your homework you will at least break even.  So if you have thousands to buy a bottle, do it.  I have been spending and selling many thousands of dollars worth of bottles.  My sales just on ebay are about $200k and I probably cleared $30K pure profit out of that.  That is over the course of several years of course.


----------



## mrosman (May 20, 2020)

Hi RobbyBobby, Good question. In my book "Krinkly to Mae West" on Orange Crush bottles I have a whole section on "How Much is This Worth?"..... basically the answer is simple - it is only worth that which a buyer is willing to pay!!.  I write a "range" of price is more appropriate.... price is only a number!! Most ardent or specialized collectors are very knowledgeable about prices... there are so many determining factors from how common, to condition etc. etc. Appearance in the market, condition of the bottle, etc. etc. create a variation, not to mention how often is that item seen and available for purchase. I do not agree with Petretti's method of grading a bottle - if a bottle is uncommon, and you don't have it for your extensive and specialized collection, you will probably be willing to pay more for it, even if there are slight 'defects' bringing it's "grade" down.  I feel that a range of price is more appropriate - very rare, rare, common, very common.  All it comes down to - are you a serious collector or a 'casual' collector..... the serious collectors are looking for something that they are missing in their collection, or want that item in better 'shape'.  A casual collector might just be beginning and should seek help and/or advice. Reading the descriptions on Ebay etc., is very deceiving - all those sellers are doing is try and make money and their descriptions are often inaccurate and/or they describe something as 'rare' which it is not.  Get advice and/or help.... that's the best advice I can give you. My book "Krinkly to Mae West" had been on Ebay and Kijiji for a couple of years - only on Orange Crush which I collected for almost 40 years.... now retired from collecting but still follow O.C. closely..... hope that helps. Good luck, Michael


----------



## dh1786 (May 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Don't know how cathedal this one is but i think it is very cool. It is Durkee pepper sauce Pat. Feb. 1874. I would love to see pictures of some of the ones you have.  ROBBYBOBBY64.View attachment 207137View attachment 207138


 beautiful


----------



## dh1786 (May 20, 2020)

bought a tudor rose masons patent for $100 and gave it away as a gift ...  and a pristine BBGMCO jar for 200.  i usually haggle a bit, but sometimes i just need to have it.  its ok if they never gain value, the joy i get from collecting is worth it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 20, 2020)

cheromike said:


> I paid $10.00 once for a $100.00 Chero-Cola soda bottle on eBay.  But that was because the seller did not understand the rarity of what he had.  Is it ethical to take advantage of a someone like that?  Or should you inform him of his error?


I payed $26 marked down from $99 for a pepsi bottle valued at $850. Don't feel too bad. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## JForshey (May 20, 2020)

I've never paid money for a bottle or jar.  I find them on our property.  Most my grandmother or aunt had saved.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 25, 2020)

I was given a SC dispensary  bottle as a tip for a tree job well done  and sold it a few months later after my bottle club had the chance to see it and handle it. I split the proceeds with my partner!
~Fred


----------



## Mjbottle (May 25, 2020)

One time i paid 70$ for a ss coke and i had to send my grandpa to go pick it up, he thought i was crazy lol. Now every time i go over he tries to sell me his empty beer bottles.we still get good laughs about it to this day lol.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Oct 13, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Only picture on my phone - can add others later when I’m home



That's some beautiful glass you have there.


----------

